# River Limy Culverts, Rawtenstall, Lancashire - May 2009



## CHEWY (May 20, 2009)

Had my eye on these for a while.

River Limy at Rawtenstall..
A smaller culvert, a small gap, then onto a bigger one .
Not very big , about 175Metres in Length with the smaller one around 20Metres.

The smaller one (red bricked ) has the old fire station above it, whereas the larger one (stone) has houses and roads above, then finally near the inlet.. a garage/Spar.

not much feature wise apart from a manhole cover, a pipe, a mongy nest with 3 eggs and a rotting chick, a small waterfall and the usual culvert arachnids.

Glad to finally get this done 




*The Pics*



















































































​


----------



## Krypton (May 20, 2009)

Does the water not carry disease?


----------



## Philip (May 20, 2009)

Great pics-rather you than me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabtr (May 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff. 

I guess this is another one off your "list". I've never seen one as wide as this - it almost seems to go nowhere with all the dark etc. Where the construction changes could well be bridges from long ago.
Could rats have got to the chick? It looks a bit gnawed!

Well done on this one. It looks deep water in places - scary stuff!


----------



## james.s (May 20, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Does the water not carry disease?



Yes, you can get weils disease from rats in the water 

This reminds me of markeaton culvert, nice!


----------



## CHEWY (May 20, 2009)

Thanks All 

i still feel alright, so don't think i've caught anything 

think the eggs might be pigeon or some kind of dove. (going of the feathers scattered around)
didn't see any birds hanging around, but i wouldn't sit on them eggs with that thing rotting next to them 
the nest was only inches from the water, it would get swept away if the water level raised...
(which it does quite a lot in this area).

Did find a decent fishing float halfway through wrapped around a branch (now in my tackle box)


----------



## BigLoada (May 20, 2009)

Its a cool shape, I like those ones which are low but wide. And I love the deep water, its always the best when you get underground with deep water. Good stuff man!


----------



## CHEWY (May 20, 2009)

Thanks BL 

got a few local on my list, all are more or less same shape.
i know what you mean.. you feel a million miles from civilisation, although life goes on above your head 
great feeling when you get the waders squashed to your upper legs


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

james.s said:


> Yes, you can get weils disease from rats in the water
> 
> This reminds me of markeaton culvert, nice!



Thats me not exploring Burn Valley Culvert


----------



## the_historian (May 21, 2009)

I'm getting the heebie-jeebies just looking at it!


----------



## james.s (May 21, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Thats me not exploring Burn Valley Culvert



You *WILL* be exploring Burn Valley Culvert.

Just don't drink the water or lick your hands and you should be fine


----------



## CHEWY (May 21, 2009)

haha  and the little things we forget like having a cig


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> haha  and the little things we forget like having a cig



What do you mean?


----------



## CHEWY (May 21, 2009)

fingers on cig, cig in mouth etc


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2009)

Great shots till you put in a f****** spider....consider that an infraction ok


----------



## CHEWY (May 21, 2009)

it was only one...

i could've put a pic of my hat (covered in them and webs)


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

I see what u mean


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

Oh yeah i see!


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2009)

One`s one too many..they make the hairs on my kneck rise,the very site of them mechanically moving them legs.....ghastly creatures.


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> One`s one too many..they make the hairs on my kneck rise,the very site of them mechanically moving them legs.....ghastly creatures.



Its a very good photo though!


----------



## james.s (May 21, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Its a very good photo though!



I think all culverts are full of spiders. Markeaton was full of rats too, was this one?


----------



## CHEWY (May 21, 2009)

Aye.. it came out quite good considering the pish lens and thigh deep water 

didn't see one rat, or fish (which i was hoping to see, water was murky though with the rain).


----------

